# River's birthday photos



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

River turned 9 today
Attempted to take some 'proper' photos of her, but that doesn't work when trying to be fast enough for the set camera timer ..and a dog that doesn't like to stack


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful dog and great photos!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday River, what strange eye's you have. She's very pretty.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Happy birthday River! She is so gorgeous! I have always been intrigued by the two different colored eyes. She is such a pretty dog, and the eyes just go so perfectly with her coloring.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks everyone! She is a crazy, strong minded gal! Challenges me everyday! This dog never seems to grow old.


----------

